# Harrogate OS Show This Weekend (Aug 6-7) 'Orchids For Everyone' - UK.



## garysan (Aug 5, 2016)

Anyone going to this?


----------



## phraggy (Aug 7, 2016)

Hi Gary. This is a joint show between the North of England orchid Society and Harrogate Orchid Society. It's held at Harlow Carr RHS gardens and the RHS judging committee will be on hand to judge any plant put forward to them. It's mainly a show and not a very big sales event although Burnham Nurseries will be there with Phoenix Orchids. For family reasons ( 17ys old grandson has just undergone a liver transplant this week ) I will not be going.

Ed


----------



## garysan (Aug 7, 2016)

I went yesterday as I wasn't doing my usual London trip and had a great day. The RHS garden was kinda icing on the cake as it is like a smaller, more compact and less flat version of Kew - very beautiful 

I bought a few bits from Dorothy at Phoenix and had a chat to her about Phrag culture as mine needs 'adjustment'. Managed to snafu:

Phrag. Jason Fischer
Phrag. Elizabeth Castle
Phrag. Andean Fire
Phal. bellina

Good prices too. If Phoenix didn't have the above, I'd have really struggled to find something worth buying though. The displays were (as always) very good and a few new Phrag. hybrids/crosses that I hadn't seen before.

Most impressive thing I saw was a besseae where the grower had embraced the climbing/stoloniferous nature of the species by building a cylindrical column of wire mesh vertically out of the pot (perhaps 2ft high) which allowed the growths to climb up through it and then I suspect, the grower teased them out of the mesh so they grew and flowered on the outside. Must have taken *more-than-some* time to get it to this point:







Hope your grandson is doing ok Ed... 



phraggy said:


> Hi Gary. This is a joint show between the North of England orchid Society and Harrogate Orchid Society. It's held at Harlow Carr RHS gardens and the RHS judging committee will be on hand to judge any plant put forward to them. It's mainly a show and not a very big sales event although Burnham Nurseries will be there with Phoenix Orchids. For family reasons ( 17ys old grandson has just undergone a liver transplant this week ) I will not be going.
> 
> Ed


----------



## NYEric (Aug 7, 2016)

THanks for sharing. B T W those are Jersey 
Best wishes Ed.


----------

